# Maus im Spiel-Menu oder nicht?



## amlug (25. Sep 2004)

Hallo zusammen.


----------



## Beni (25. Sep 2004)

Was denn für ein Menü? Wenns z.B. zwei Knöpfe hat ist eine Maus nicht unbedingt notwendig...

Aber grundsätzlich: lass dem User die Wahl, wenn er die Maus haben will, soll er. Wenn er sie nicht haben will, dann soll er die Tastatur benutzen können.


----------



## Grizzly (25. Sep 2004)

ralph hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.



Könntest Du vielleicht ein bisschen mehr zu der Frage bzw. Umfrage schreiben? Vielleicht ein bisschen mehr den größeren Zusammenhang?


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Sep 2004)

Ich sach mal 'ja'  schaden ganz ja nicht ;-)


----------



## Sky (25. Sep 2004)

Ich bin auch für ja... wenn man mal die wahl hat


----------



## Heiko (27. Sep 2004)

JA, dan kann mans es sich raussuchen.


----------

